# Грыжи поясничного отдела и коксартроз



## Елена# (3 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте всем присутствующим..Спасибо за то, что вы есть!  Когда было , казалось, невмоготу, читала форум и понимала, что у меня еще не край..Что придавало сил..
И особое  спасибо докторам, которые отвечают на вопросы и помогают рекомендациями.

Теперь к вопросу - услышала недавно, что при наличии грыж поясничного отдела не проводят операции по замене ТБС, так ли это? И  наоборот, при наличии двустороннего коксартроза , операции по удалению грыж?

 Вкратце о проблеме: протрузии, остеофиты и тд  имеются в каждом отделе позвоночника, грыжи L4-L5-s1, небольшие 5-6 мм, но L5-S1 , с существенным копремирующим воздействием на корешок нерва (надеюсь слова не перепутала, по памяти пишу). Последнее обострение было ровно 2 года назад, сильно хромала, иногда нога "пришлепывала", не могла ее ровно поставить,  не спала ночами (нога горела как в огне), очень сильно болела паховая область. Через три месяца борьбы, два медикоментозных курса с капельницами НПВС и гормонами, была предложена операция по удалению грыжи. Я решила побороться еще... Но в результате за эти месяцы хромоты  (так сказал ортопед),  я угробила ТБС, сначала правый, теперь уже ставят коксартроз обоих суставов 2 ст.
На данный момент, боли постоянные в ноге, пояснице и ягодице (похоже на  грушевидную), отдающие по внутренней стороне ноги в большой палец, слабости в ноге  нет, ну и боль в суставах, разумеется...поэтому в голове есть пункт, если что - оперироваться ..И вот такое мнение. Насколько оно верное?
Не адресую никому, буду благодарна за мнение любого доктора.
Диск с последним МРТ и снимок ТБС могу позже выложить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> ...услышала недавно, что при наличии грыж поясничного отдела не проводят операции по замене ТБС, так ли это? И  наоборот, при наличии двустороннего коксартроза , операции по удалению грыж?


Не верно.


----------



## Елена# (3 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, а то как то без будущего жить тяжелее)


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2022)

@Елена#, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Елена# (4 Июн 2022)

@La murr, да, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо, а то как то без будущего жить тяжелее)


Будущее есть всегда!
Вопрос, какое!


----------



## Елена# (4 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, о том и речь! И важно, когда есть выбор..Или, при критической ситуации есть возможность изменить к лучшему операционным путем или только коляска (условно)... 
К сожалению не поняла как разместить  МРТ.


----------



## La murr (4 Июн 2022)

@Елена#, при загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438

Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## Елена# (5 Июн 2022)

Выгрузить получилось


----------



## Елена# (5 Июн 2022)

и еще


----------



## Елена# (5 Июн 2022)

еще немножко


----------



## Елена# (5 Июн 2022)

И еще несколько вопросов:
1.Насколько страдает нерв и предположительно сколько он может быть в таком состоянии без фатальных последствий;
2. Могло ли вследствие грыжи защемить / заспазмировать грушевидную мышцу;
3. Что можно еще предпринять, кроме массажей, физио (магнит, лазер на ТБС), бассейна, лекарственной поддержки- делается все это и начали работать с остеопатом.
Заранее благодарю!


----------



## Елена# (5 Июн 2022)

А еще не пойму, описание МРТ  разными врачами, они об одном, только разными словами ? Или у каждого свое видение.


----------



## Глафира (5 Июн 2022)

@Елена#, Елена, здравствуйте. Я не врач, я такой же пациент как и Вы. Но, у меня было уже  две операции по поводу грыж поясничного отдела. Я прошла огромный путь лечения прежде чем сделать операцию. У меня была большая грыжа 1,2 мм и перекрыла практически межпозвоночный канал. Поэтому выбора не было. У вас небольшая грыжа и я думаю можно побороться. Если сомневаетесь, проконсультируйтесь с хорошим нейрохирургом. Скажу что через 23 года после первой операции мне пришлось делать вторую. Сейчас грыжи по всему позвоночнику. Так что вопрос с операцией нужно решать очень взвешенно, не спешить.


----------



## Елена# (5 Июн 2022)

Здравствуйте, @Глафира! Была у двух НХ, первый сказал операция обязательна, но я пришла к нему на третий месяц  тогда еще безуспешной борьбы (ночью не спала, ногу подтаскивала)..
второй согласился со мной, что можно еще побегать, как он выразился - до следующего сильного обострения, так как к нему я попала когда все же вышла на какую - никакую ремиссию, кстати полегче стало ноге после иглоукалывания... 
Я решила, что на операцию пойду только когда будет только этот вариант. 
Здоровья вам, Глафира


----------



## Alena777 (6 Июн 2022)

1.2 см наверное


----------



## Елена# (6 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> 1.2 см наверное


Моя грыжа?


----------



## Alena777 (6 Июн 2022)

Нет, Глафиры


----------



## Елена# (6 Июн 2022)

Alena777 написал(а):


> Нет, Глафиры


Ну да, скорее всего


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> И еще несколько вопросов:
> 1.Насколько страдает нерв и предположительно сколько он может быть в таком состоянии без фатальных последствий;


Это определяют не по МРТ, а по силе боли и последствиям, например, слабости ноги. 
По Вашим жалобам, давило сильно, а теперь нет. 

...На данный момент, боли постоянные в ноге, пояснице и ягодице (похоже на грушевидную), отдающие по внутренней стороне ноги в большой палец, слабости в ноге нет, ну и боль в суставах, разумеется...поэтому в голове есть пункт, если что - оперироваться... 

Оперироваться хотите от боли в ноге, или от боли в ягодице?



Елена# написал(а):


> 2. Могло ли вследствие грыжи защемить / заспазмировать грушевидную мышцу;


Не совсем от грыжи, но могло. 



Елена# написал(а):


> 3. Что можно еще предпринять, кроме массажей, физио (магнит, лазер на ТБС), бассейна, лекарственной поддержки- делается все это и начали работать с остеопатом.
> Заранее благодарю!


Надо понять, это грушевидная или сустав?
И по ноге - это грыжа или мышцы?
Специальное ЛФК в любом случае!


----------



## Елена# (6 Июн 2022)

> Это определяют не по мрт, а по силе боли и последствиям, например слабости ноги
> По Вашим жалобам, давило сильно а теперь нет..Оперироваться хотите от боли в ноге, или от боли в ягодице?


Я не хочу оперироваться вообще, но мне об этом каждый  врач говорит ( у разных была), что это не исключено, один так вообще настоятельно рекомендовал..ну и возможно наступит тот день, когда мое терпение кончится, боли ведь постоянные, хоть  и относительные+ сложные отношения с лекарствами, то аллергия, то в растение превращаюсь....например аркоксия хорошо мне сняла боль в одном из эпизодов, но на второй день я не совсем понимала что я делаю за компьютером и за рулем..
Про слабость я не совсем понимаю что это раз я хожу, каждое утро делая зарядку хожу на носочках и пятках...на пятках больно, но могу даже  постоять немножко...ходить могу только на короткие расстояния, за один раз км 1,5-2, не больше и то с остановками, потом начинаются "прострелы" по ноге и нужно постоять.



> Не совсем от грыжи, но могло


Или ТБС?  Дело в том что  до этого ягодица ныла и ныла, то меньше то больше....с поясницей на пару, что наводило на мысль , что это грыжа..потом поставили неудачно укол, в сустав ..но боль быстро перешла в крестец и затвердела  ягодичная мышца, а утром я не смогла встать на ногу..Уколола диклофенак, кое как доехала до массажиста...это было в декабре, с тех пор так и не можем победить  эти спазмы...в месте крепления мышцы  вдоль крестца и по  самой мышце (поперек ягодицы) периодически  "горошинки" появляются, мажу, массирую, иголки..вот теперь остеопат..и пока без особого успеха и вот как раз я и не пойму



> Надо понять это грушевидная или сустав?
> И по ноге - это грыжа или мышцы?


Как отличить? Горит и "тикает", периодически, как нарыв, по всей внутренней стороне+икроножная...по внутренней в большой палец.



> Специальное ЛФК в любом случае!


Делаю много лет, каждое утро, правда называю это зарядкой) Были времена, ходила в зал на тренажеры, теперь боюсь и оба НХ сказали, что лучше не надо
Я прошу прощения, за вопросы, не хотела особо отвлекать собою...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> ...я  не хочу оперироваться вообще, но мне об этом каждый  врач говорит ( у разных была), что это не исключено, один так вообще настоятельно рекомендовал...


Тему про показания к операции нашли?



Елена# написал(а):


> Про слабость я не совсем понимаю что это раз я хожу, каждое утро делая зарядку хожу на носочках и пятках...на пятках больно, но могу даже  постоять немножко.


На пятках и носках ходить можете? На стул встать здоровой и потом больной ногой можете?



Елена# написал(а):


> ..ходить могу только на короткие расстояния, за один раз км 1,5-2, не больше и то с остановками, потом начинаются "прострелы" по ноге и нужно постоять


Нейрогенная перемежающаяся хромота.



Елена# написал(а):


> _Не совсем от грыжи, но могло_-Или ТБС?  Дело в том что  до этого ягодица ныла и ныла, то меньше то больше....с поясницей на пару, что наводило на мысль , что это грыжа..потом поставили неудачно укол, в сустав ..но боль быстро перешла в крестец и затвердела  ягодичная мышца, а утром я не смогла встать на ногу..Уколола диклофенак, кое как доехала до массажиста...это было в декабре, с тех пор так и не можем победить  эти спазмы...в месте крепления мышцы  вдоль крестца и по  самой мышце (поперек ягодицы) периодически  "горошинки" появляются, мажу, массирую, иголки..вот теперь остеопат..и пока без особого успеха и вот как раз я и не пойму


Еще и укол! Разбираться и разбираться....
Остеопат, если конечно он только остеопат, скорее не разберется, у него свой взгляд на проблему...



Елена# написал(а):


> - _Надо понять это грушевидная или сустав?
> И по ноге - это грыжа или мышц?- _как отличить? Горит и "тикает", периодически, как нарыв, по всей внутренней стороне+икроножная...по внутренней в большой палец


Врач для этого есть. Но по писанию - грыжа.



Елена# написал(а):


> _Специальное ЛФк в любом случае!- _делаю много лет, каждое утро, правда называю это зарядкой) Были времена, ходила в зал на тренажеры, теперь боюсь и оба НХ сказали, что лучше не надо


Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru,  дам наш вариант упражнений для грушевидной мышцы.



Елена# написал(а):


> Я прошу прощения, за вопросы, не хотела особо отвлекать собою...


Так для этого и сидим тут...
Вместо шашлыков и пива...


----------



## Глафира (9 Июн 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, @Глафира! Была у двух НХ, первый сказал операция обязательна, но я пришла к нему на третий месяц  тогда еще безуспешной борьбы (ночью не спала, ногу подтаскивала)..
> второй согласился со мной, что можно еще побегать, как он выразился - до следующего сильного обострения, так как к нему я попала когда все же вышла на какую - никакую ремиссию, кстати полегче стало ноге после иглоукалывания...
> Я решила, что на операцию пойду только когда будет только этот вариант.
> Здоровья вам, Глафира


Спасибо. И вам удачи, Елена.  Как сказал мне врач, который делал первую операцию: " не забывай что мы влезли в позвоночник и теперь он может стать проблемой на всю оставшуюся жизнь". Правда тогда и операции были другие. Все же медицина ушла вперед, по сравнению с 1991 годом. Да и пробегала полноценно после первой операции 20 с лишним лет, инвалидность сняли, родила дочь. Так что решение конечно за вами. Но, я бы поборолась еще. Я считаю, что грыжу не вылечить, да простят меня доктора, но  приостановить ее рост можно. Мои грыжи сидят в одном размере  8 лет.  Ищите хорошего доктора! К сожалению, докторов много, но "своего" найти часто очень сложно.


----------



## Елена# (11 Июн 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тему про показания к операции нашли?


Да, для себя определила   крайний случай, когда  "в штаны, кричать от боли" (не дай бог, правда), поэтому сейчас пытаюсь этот момент  исключить или  как можно дальше отодвинуть , по возможности.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На пятках и носках ходить можете? На стул встать здоровой и потом больной ногой можете?


Ходить могу, правда долго не пробовала, стоять на носках - стою, на пятках недолго, больной ногой на стул встать могу, но это очень больно (недавно забывшись вскочила).



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нейрогенная перемежающаяся хромота.


Бороться с ней можно?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Еще и укол! Разбираться и разбираться....
> Остеопат, если конечно он только остеопат, скорее не разберется, у него свой взгляд на проблему...


Укол в сустав? Я с декабря не сделала ни одного укола, даже вм, боюсь уже что станет еще хуже..но планирую суставы проколоть плазмой (PRP по моему процедура называется), но это позже, улетаю в отпуск.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Врач для этого есть. Но по писанию - грыжа.


Все к этому и склоняются, а дальше только названия таблеток меняются...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru,  дам наш вариант упражнений для грушевидной мышцы.


Написала.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так для этого и сидим тут...
> Вместо шашлыков и пива...


Надо  как то совмещать, лето же..



Глафира написал(а):


> Спасибо. И вам удачи, Елена.  Как сказал мне врач, который делал первую операцию: " не забывай что мы влезли в позвоночник и теперь он может стать проблемой на всю оставшуюся жизнь". Правда тогда и операции были другие. Все же медицина ушла вперед, по сравнению с 1991 годом. Да и пробегала полноценно после первой операции 20 с лишним лет, инвалидность сняли, родила дочь. Так что решение конечно за вами. Но, я бы поборолась еще. Я считаю, что грвжу не вылечить, да простят меня доктора, но  приостановить ее рост можно. Мои грыжи сидят в одном размере  8 лет.  Ищите хорошего доктора! К сожалению, докторов много, но "своего" найти часто очень сложно.


Да , Глафира, то что грыжу не вылечить давно понятно да  и такого плана не было, как я давно говорю- другой позвоночник мне не выдадут, а этот я "убивала" долго и настойчиво, но жили же мы с ним в каком то равновесии терпимом много лет,  а теперь вот..
Мне и из клиники Ткачева ответили, что маловероятна резорбция..Но хотелось бы как то ее (грыжу) в рамки поставить, чтобы поменьше травмировала нерв...чтобы можно было хоть иногда про нее не думать..
Два дня плавала в море..и поняла что меньше стала мозжащая боль  в ноге..Чудодейственная сила солнца и моря?


----------



## Елена# (11 Июн 2022)

Глафира написал(а):


> ...я бы поборолась еще. Я считаю, что грыжу не вылечить, да простят меня доктора, но  приостановить ее рост можно. Мои грыжи сидят в одном размере  8 лет.  Ищите хорошего доктора! К сожалению, докторов много, но "своего" найти часто очень сложно.


Да , Глафира, то что грыжу не вылечить давно понятно да и такого плана не было, как я давно говорю- другой позвоночник мне не выдадут, а этот я "убивала" долго и настойчиво, но жили же мы с ним в каком то равновесии терпимом много лет, а теперь вот..
Мне и из клиники Ткачева ответили, что маловероятна резорбция..Но хотелось бы как то ее (грыжу) в рамки поставить, чтобы поменьше травмировала нерв...чтобы можно было хоть иногда про нее не думать..
Два дня плавала в море..и поняла что меньше стала мозжащая боль в ноге..Чудодейственная сила солнца и моря?
Мне кажется размер грыжи может и важен, но не главное...мои в одной мере как минимум с 2017 года (до этого делала только рентген снимки)...но что то сподвигло их  передавить нерв (корешки)...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> Да, для себя определила   крайний случай, когда  "в штаны, кричать от боли" (не дай бог, правда), поэтому сейчас пытаюсь этот момент  исключить или  как можно дальше отодвинуть , по возможности


В общем тут все с Вами согласны.



Елена# написал(а):


> Ходить могу, правда долго не пробовала, стоять на носках - стою, на пятках недолго, больной ногой на стул встать могу, но это очень больно (недавно забывшись вскочила)


Так почти здорова.



Елена# написал(а):


> Бороться с ней можно?


Конечно.



Елена# написал(а):


> Укол в сустав? Я с декабря не сделала ни одного укола, даже вм, боюсь уже что станет еще хуже..но планирую суставы проколоть плазмой (PRP по моему процедура называется), но это позже, улетаю в отпуск


И хорошо. Отпуск лучше.



Елена# написал(а):


> Все к этому и склоняются, а дальше только названия таблеток меняются..


Лучше упражнения ЛФК пусть меняются.



Елена# написал(а):


> Написала


Повторите.



Елена# написал(а):


> Надо  как то совмещать, лето же..


Хорошо. Вы готовите шашлык, а я рассказываю про болячки!
Когда?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2022)

Посмотрел информацию здесь. И то, что прислали на почту. И хотя у меня маленький экран сейчас. Тем не менее я не могу найти никаких данных по составу. Вас смотрел врач ортопед? Вам делали хотя бы УЗИ, рентген, томограф сустава?
Если у Вас самой есть сомнения, и есть боли – ограничение подвижности в суставе. То очевидно надо показать это доктору.
Есть конечно вариант самой попробовать.
Сесть на стул так, чтобы ноги свисали и поболтать ногами по очереди в левую и правую сторону максимально сильно, как маятником. Понять – одинаковые движение маятника влево вправо или нет. Походить левой, правой ногой через ступеньку, именно так через ступеньку, если в момент переноса нагрузки на больную ногу боль в области сустава. Если есть, то где.
Лечь на спину, согнуть ногу Г по очереди, и то же самое подвигать налево направо, сделать разводку, как будто Вы садитесь на лошадь. Одинаково?
Очень хороший тест. Попробовать сесть на кушетку медицинскую или что-то подобное очень широкое. Сесть сверху, как на лошадь. Одинаковые ощущения, когда Вы сидите слева и справа.
Или здесь, или на почту.


----------



## Елена# (5 Июл 2022)

Доброе утро, Федор Петрович! По суставам выложу снимок попозже, нет под руками, а вообще я лечилась у ортопеда. Сначала ставили  КА 2 степени правый ТБС и 1 степени  левый, последний раз когда снимки делала поставили 2  степень на оба. Лечили:  ЛФК,  физио (лазер), массажи, уколы афлутопа в сустав, вот в декабре после очередного  укола в правый сустав и случилось защемление грушевидной мышцы. Непонятно почему так сработало. 
Ограничения в подвижности в правом ТБС  довольно выраженные, хотя спустя 1,5 года как я начала ими заниматься, я сейчас, например, могу лежа на спине отвести бедро правой, согнутой в колене ноги, вправо   и уже получается если не положить на пол (левую могу), то  хотя бы  ближе к полу..Поначалу любое отведение давало резкую боль..
Так же как со спиной, делаю ЛФК каждое утро, упражнения выдал ортопед..
Ваши упражнения на грушевидную начала делать, пока больно, но я стараюсь Спасибо Вам большое!

Первые снимки это правый  я сначала делала... в январе  2022 оба


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2022)

Ищите проблему в суставе. Скорее всего у Вас синовит.
Это не грушевидная мышца.
Нет проблем, сделайте МРТ суставов. Там все будет видно.


----------



## Елена# (6 Июл 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо! Сделаю при первой возможности.


----------



## Елена# (8 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ищите проблему в суставе. Скорее всего у Вас синовит.
> Это не грушевидная мышца.


И все же от мысли, что это  сустав меня уводят  два обстоятельства, (не умаляя воздействие  сустава, просто боль от него другая)
1. то, что "прострелы" или "закусывание", как я называю,  обычно происходит в районе крестца, из за чего нога "подламывается"..Вот сегодня например, ничто не предвещало, утром сделала зарядку, а потом видимо неудачно повернулась, вот теперь хромаю и "закусывает" в одной точке, примерно посредине крестца, где катается "горошина"..И сразу начинает подворачиваться ступня и мозжить по всей длине ноги
2. начало то же самое происходить с правой стороны, что меня совершенно не радует- так же начали образовываться горошинки на мышце рядом с крестцом и примерно посередине мышцы..Пока  только начинается, левая нога ведет себя нормально


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2022)

Вы не получите ответы на свои вопросы до тех пор, пока не узнаете, есть проблема в суставе или нет. Мне тому как Вы описываете проблему ставит гораздо больше чем везде. При этом конечно же у Вас будет воспаление мышц вокруг сустава, спазм мышц вокруг сустава, страдания нерва, проходящего рядом с суставом. Все это будет. Но всегда есть основной решающий фактор. Не устранив этот фактор, Вы не решите этих проблем.
Если это проблемы кости в суставе, там вообще может быть замена. Если это проблема связок и мышц, это считай гиа. Можно растянуть. А вот если воспаление сумки, то тут как повезёт. Чем раньше начнёшь лечение, тем лучше, а Вы тянете и тянете.
Причём по скорости нарастания можно подумать и о варианте асептического некроза.
В общем, без МРТ сустава или хотя бы УЗИ - не определитесь.

У меня на неделе как правило 1-2 человека, которые несколько лет лечили позвоночник, имея больной сустав. И для них становится  откровением, что они лечили не то.
Поэтому советую не очень тянуть.


----------



## Елена# (8 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня на неделе как правило 1-2 человека, которые несколько лет лечили позвоночник имея больной сустав. И для них становиться становится откровением, что они лечили не то.
> Поэтому советую не очень тянуть


Я постараюсь не тянуть сильно😢



> начало то же самое происходить с правой стороны, что меня совершенно не радует


 - с левой стороны, конечно же(


----------



## Елена# (14 Июл 2022)

> Причём по скорости нарастания можно подумать и о варианте асептического некроза.
> В общем, без МРТ сустава или хотя бы УЗИ - не определитесь...


@Доктор Ступин, вчера посетила ортопеда, сделали узи суставов и отправила меня доктор на МРТ, а сегодня в направлении (вчера даже не читала) , записываясь на МРТ, я увидела слово некроз..т.е. она допускает его возможность...Ирония в том, что это она же меня лечила в декабре 😢 Сказать что я расстроена, не сказать ничего... В понедельник МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2022)

Чуть выше я про это уже написал.
Чаще всего это и есть вариант, когда лечит позвоночник потому что ренген хороший снимок показал... Действительно, этот диагноз ставится не по рентгеновскому снимку, а именно по МРТ (важно! не по рентгеновскому снимку и не по рентгеновскому томографу) или по клиническому осмотру.
Главное лечение – три месяца на костылях. Строго хождение на костылях. Тогда нет опоры на этот сустав. И тогда головка возможно не разрушится.
Давайте не будем гнать тревожности.
Сейчас важнее получить данные томографа. Чтобы врач определил окончательный диагноз.






						В продолжение темы: Сустав разрушенный.. | Федор Ступин | ВКонтакте
					

В продолжение темы:  Сустав разрушенный в результате асептического некроза заменён на искусственный.  Пациентка ходит сама и быстро, пока на кос




					vk.com


----------



## Елена# (15 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... Давайте не будем гнать тревожности.
> Сейчас важнее получить данные томографа. Чтобы врач определил окончательный диагноз.


Я не гоню тревожности, я человек эмоциональный, но не истерический...но скрестила все что можно, чтобы это было неправда..готова лечиться..к костылям и операции пока не готова..жду понедельник, результат принесу. 

У меня в течение последних полутора месяцев сделали операции по замене  правого же ТБС сестре и брату...Сестру буквально позавчера забрала из больницы,  пока везла она интересовалась, а чего это я на квоту по замене сустава не встаю
_Чаще всего это и есть вариант, когда лечит позвоночник потому что ренген хороший снимок показал-_позвоночник мы лечили , потому до этого меня сустав не беспокоил и начал только спустя три месяца хромоты..а спина болела и это обострение, двухлетней давности,  я сама прошяпила, не начала принимать меры вовремя и получила , то что получила...после того как ведро клубники собрала на даче...собирала лежа, сидя, на скамейке и тд...домой уже еле приехала..тогда точно был не сустав и нога болела не так как сейчас.


----------



## Елена# (16 Июл 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, вчера сделала МРТ, описание правда будет только в понедельник, пока принесу несколько снимков.  Насколько это серьезно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2022)

Так. Что рентгенологи говорят?
Не так плохо, как на моих снимках!


----------



## Елена# (18 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не так плохо, как на моих снимках!


Именно!)) Не так..
Я, получив в руки диск, все внимательно изучила, почитала в интернете (хотя всех ругаю за это) и тоже сделала вывод- да  плохо, но не трагично..Сегодня это подтвердила ортопед, правда запретила тяжести вообще и любые нагрузки на ногу, сказала если можно не ходить, ходить не надо, много точно нет...но будем пробовать лечить, без операции и пока без костылей (какие маленькие  у людей бывают радости)
И хочу сказать, ЛФК ваше и от остеопата возымели действие, вот сейчас болит именно сустав, с четверга, боль поменялась..В мышце стало гораздо меньше "горошинок", уходит спазм мышцы (каталась прям под пальцами), сейчас в основном боль в суставе и  крестце...Огорчает, что никак не успокоится поясница и что подламывается нога.

Описание...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2022)

Если не костыли, то хоть трость берите.
1/3, это тоже много!


----------



## Елена# (19 Июл 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если не костыли, то хоть трость берите.
> 1/3, это тоже много!


Про трость - возможно, хотя я передвигаюсь в основном на машине, а по квартире и офису расстояния ничтожны..Сижу в основном, а дома лежу...
Спасибо Вам, Федор Петрович за волшебный пинок на УЗИ /МРТ, я ведь к ортопеду пошла, чтобы он мне  как обычно уже  терапию по КА назначил, тк полгода ничего уже не делала..он бы и назначил не углубляясь в доп обследования.
А как Вы относитесь к PRPи введению гиалуронки? Давно об этом думаю, но как то прочитала, что лучше в сустав ничего "не тыкать"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> А как Вы относитесь к PRPи введению гиалуронки? Давно об этом думаю, но как то прочитала, что лучше в сустав ничего "не тыкать".


А отек и воспаление из сустава как убирать.
Вам особенно деваться и некуда.
Надо убрать воспаление в суставе и кости.
Поэтому ПРП обязательно, а после гиалуронку раз в полгода и ЛФК каждый день, чтобы отдалить замену сустава.


----------



## Елена# (20 Июл 2022)

Кроме PRP  и гиалуронки, еще предлагается плазмогель и SVF..У меня прямо рядом с работой  клиника есть, с такими услугами,  все что останавливает меня от обращения к ним, слишком агрессивная реклама..ну и дороговато конечно.

И обнаружила проблему (может и не проблема вовсе), кресло рабочее у меня "оборудовано" корректором под спину и подушкой на сиденье, до сего момента мне было удобно, а вчера поймала себя на мысли, что мне больно сидеть..в машине чуть откинула уже спинку кресла, чтобы угол у ноги  не прямой был..Как совместить теперь все это? Чтобы опять не обострить грыжи, которые  и так в полудреме, того и гляди выступят опять


----------



## AIR (20 Июл 2022)

Прошу прощения,  что вмешиваюсь,  но вот спросонок прочитал тему и совсем не понял, что, отчего и почему получилось..  🤔. 
Смею предположить,  что ни лечащие доктора, ни пациентка также этого не понимают... поэтому и лечение проводится не пойми чего и как.. например, в описании проблемы только на второй странице стало понятно,  да и то не совсем, что вроде болела правая нога, а может и нет..🤔
Поэтому нескромный вопрос - почему коксартроз 🤔,  ведь не зная причины его можно "лечить" до "морковкина заговенья"..



Елена# написал(а):


> Горит и "тикает", периодически, как нарыв, по всей внутренней стороне+икроножная...по внутренней в большой палец


Интересно, а как объясняют это и боли в паху 🤔


----------



## Елена# (20 Июл 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Прошу прощения,  что вмешиваюсь,  но вот спросонок прочитал тему и совсем не понял, что, отчего и почему получилось..  🤔...


Здравствуйте, уважаемый @AIR, спасибо, что не оставили без внимания)) Что пациентка не знает это и не удивительно, в моем списке образований медицинского нет)) А то , от чего меня лечили последние 2 года, как минимум три невролога, я и не знаю)) И чего резать НХ хотел, в том числе))
А если без шуток, то хорошо что вы все здесь есть, например благодаря доктору Ступину  узнали про некроз..может Вы что то посоветуете со своей стороны, буду благодарна
Хаотично меня не лечили, скорее целенаправленно и массированно целых три месяца..Что это была грыжа и защемление нерва как то никто не сомневался...Про сустав тогда не помышляли , потому как буквально за два месяца до обострения еще ходила в тренажерку, где могла крутить суставами вполне себе спокойно..а еще немного времени до этого, делала снимки ТБС, где  в результатах написано было "без отклонений"..Беспокоить сустав начал спустя три месяца от начала обострения грыж , когда я таскала ногу днем и лелеяла ее  ночью (болела таки, да  ), хромала  естественно сильно....Тогда и поставили  по снимкам и осмотру диагноз КА, на тот момент только правого сустава и далее лечили уже все)) И грыжи и ТБС, так и лечимся
Спустя еще три месяца после гормонов, иголок, массажей, физио я начала более или менее пристойно себя чувствовать и ходить,  после чего второй НХ отпустил меня еще"погулять, а ортопед лечил  больше профилактически))
Почему  ставят КА- незнаю...вон и в МРТ написано)
Про боль в паху- сначала говорили грыжа, сейчас сустав, было робкое предположение, что КПС, а что на самом деле не знаю..у Вас есть предположения?


----------



## AIR (20 Июл 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, уважаемый @AIR, спасибо, что не оставили без внимания))


Что называется, напросился. 



Елена# написал(а):


> у Вас есть предположения?


Тады слухайте...



Елена# написал(а):


> грыжи L4-L5-s1, небольшие 5-6 мм, но L5-S1 , с существенным копремирующим воздействием на корешок нерва


Обычно это клинически не значимо, хотя очень нечасто и создаёт проблему.



Елена# написал(а):


> не спала ночами (нога горела как в огне), очень сильно болела паховая область.


На снимке заметный правосторонний сколиоз с выпрямлением позвоночника - однозначно найдём напряжение с укорочением пояснично-подвздошной мышцы. Внизу на ней ( между ней и паховой связкой) лежит бедренный нерв.. и


Елена# написал(а):


> отдающие по внутренней стороне ноги в большой палец,


Боли в паху с очень большой долей вероятности,  это место пересечения пояснично-подвздошной мышцы и паховой связки.



Елена# написал(а):


> На данный момент, боли постоянные , пояснице и ягодице


Потому что имеется длительная привычная неправильная (некоторый наклон туловища в сторону и вперёд) перегружается справа поясница, таз, нога.
Поясница - подвздошно-реберная мышца, пояснично-подвздошная,  грушевидная, средняя ягодичная, напрягатель широкой фасции бедра,  возможно некоторые пучки других ягодичных и запирательные мышцы. Ну и ниже по ходу ноги...
Теперь по боли в суставе здесь клинически наиболее напряжение внутри пояснично-подвздошной мышцы,  сзади грушевидной, снаружи средней ягодичной и напрягателя широкой фасции бедра.. то есть напряжение этих мышц фиксирует тазобедренный сустав, ограничивая свободу движения в нем... поэтому при движении головку бедренной кости начинает выкручивать из суставной сумки ... травматизация, боли, артроз...
Грушевидная мышца также может и сдавливать седалищный нерв.

Вывод: необходим качественный мануальный осмотр.. наибольшее внимание при осмотре и лечении (по значимости) к пояснично-подвздошной мышце (особенно в нижних отделах), грушевидной мышце (особенно в месте прикрепления к бедру)наиболее информативно и эффективно при осмотре и лечении в положении на боку, средняя ягодичная и напрягатель широкой фасции бедра в в области над- и вокруг тазобедренного сустава. Ну и работа с мышцами голени.
Как говорится "наколку" дал, а дальше всё зависит от знаний, умения и опыта исполнителя.. конечно самый точный, правильный диагноз ставится при осмотре,  моё описание достаточно короткое и в общих чертах...


----------



## Елена# (21 Июл 2022)

Передам своему массажисту, мне кажется он  пытается при массаже все это компенсировать, немножко правит, у меня очередной курс массажа в августе предполагается, кстати, когда в декабре мне после укола неудачного в сустав заспазмировалось все, это он возвращал мою ногу к жизни (делаем  массаж спины и ногу до пятки).
И остеопат все это видел, и честному сказал, что пока не придумал , что с этим делать )) Но это все , возможно, причина бед..А что делать с тем что сейчас есть? В любом случае сначала нужно разобраться с некрозом..Пойду завтра к другому  ортопеду, уж очень мне его рекомендовали.


----------



## AIR (21 Июл 2022)

Елена# написал(а):


> Передам своему массажисту, мне кажется он пытается при массаже все это компенсировать, немножко правит,


Основная проблема при лечении в методике работы.. Ничего "ставить на место", "вправлять " не нужно, это дополнительная травматизация.  Сильно разминать тоже..  Задача найти напряжённые,  застойные, ригидные мышцы и максимально физиологично опять же,  вернуть им максимально физиологическое состояние, работоспособность.. Они перестанут стягивать,  смещать, сдавливать.



Елена# написал(а):


> И остеопат все это видел, и честному сказал, что пока не придумал , что с этим делать ))


Остеопаты специалисты по всяким энергиям , вот пусть так и лечит.. прижал пальцами проблемный пучок и держит так пару-тройку минут, именно ощущая перед пальцами состояние мышцы,  как она становится мягче, "теплее"... затем следующий участок.. и следующий... пока все не оживут...



Елена# написал(а):


> В любом случае сначала нужно разобраться с некрозом.


Разобраться то нужно,  но нужно и помнить,  что причина из-за местного нарушения питания, кровообращения и травматизации ... и всё это из-за стойкого спазма с укорочением,  ригидностью, застоем и фиксацией крепящихся вокруг сустава мышц.. без их нормализации борьба с некрозом "дохлый номер"... однозначно.
   P.S. и повторяю, эффективность *полностью* определяется знанием проблемы, опытом, работы с ней, личными наработками специалиста...


----------



## Елена# (21 Июл 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> P.S. и повторяю, эффективность *полностью* определяется знанием проблемы, опытом, работы с ней, личными наработками специалиста...


Тут уже неоднократно спрашивали - где взять такого специалиста?) Незнакомому мануалисту, без  рекомендаций людей, кому я доверяю,  я в жизнь свой хрупкий организм не отдам..Ну или проникнусь к доктору, бывает..Как НХ первый, который сказал что надо резать грыжу, он ТАК это сказал, что я б пожалуй и согласилась бы, если бы не некоторые моменты)) Вам наверное доверила бы...))

Вот своему массажисту я верю,  уже лет 20 "вместе")) Он и моя спина, которую он знает лучше меня порой..А ставить ему иногда приходится, тк  пара позвонков любят "погулять".



> Разобраться то нужно,  но нужно и помнить,  что причина из-за местного нарушения питания, кровообращения и травматизации ... и всё это из-за стойкого спазма с укорочением,  ригидностью, застоем и фиксацией крепящихся вокруг сустава мышц.. без их нормализации борьба с некрозом "дохлый номер"... однозначно.


Воспаление по любому нужно снять...сижу сейчас на честном слове, болит все, а дальше буду думать куда бежать.


----------



## dulsinia (19 Окт 2022)

@AIR, да где нам найти такого умного, все время вас читаю и восхищаюсь, а где мне такого как вы  найти🤯 сегодня записалась к мануологу крутому. А мне 2 врача говорят не ходи к нему... прмм хочется ваши тексты а темах  в кучу собрать и спросить у мануологов города. ПОНИМАЕТЕ? СУМЕЕТЕ?


----------

